# Teaching a German Shepherd to jump into a pool



## DunderBuff (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a German Shepherd (Dunder) and a Rat Terrier mix.
Dunder is very interested in the pool, but just cant seem to get in all the way. He goes on the first few steps, but then doesnt trust it enough to go in all the way. Is there a way to show him that its ok and not scary? 

Btw, here was my last attempt to take him swimming. It's pretty funny!





Any ideas on how to get Dunder to go deeper in the pool?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I can't see the video (Im at work) but the only way I ever got my dogs to go swiming is by going in with them. The only problem is they always try to swim to me and if I can't get away fast enough I end up with claw marks all over me.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

When my girl wouldn't go in, I got her a life jacket and after she got confidence she didn't need it anymore. I did have to get in with her at first. They have them at Petsmart.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I tossed in a high value toy and eventually Aiden got frustrated enough to jump after it. He's totally obsessed with swimming now!


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

No advice, but I just wanted to say your little dog is so cute paddling in the air.  I have a little rat terrier mix also and it's nice to see someone else with a big dog and a tiny dog.


----------



## Mikoishisname (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi there

I once owned a pup that would not walk on hardwood floors. She was a dog that I got from a police officer. She was put through trainning and was suppose to be a part of the local K9 unit. Well she never made the cut. So I ended up with her. As I mentioned in my first sentence "she would not walk on hardwood floors" 
To help her overcome her fear I would put her on a leash and walk fast around the rooms of the house that were not hardwood. Then without pause, I would introduce her to the room with the hardwood. The trick was not to stop! After several trips she found that that floor wasn't so scary.

Perhalps the same method would work for the pool.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I think Munster was showing Dunder how you swim. When he swam over to him, he looked like he was saying "See, it's really easy. Just get in." 

Poor Dunder, he's like my sister was as a child. She put up such a fight that they had to refund my mom's money for the swim lessons. My sister is now a strong swimmer, but it took a lot of patience.

Scarlett would not have even put her feet in the pool. Nope...too much like a bathtub. :{


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I wish I had an indoor pool  Cullen never gets to go swimming because the beach here is gross, no dogs allowed anyhow, but not water I like him in often, and we don't have anywhere else. He has, though, been elsewhere and loves it... i just never let him think there is anything different about it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yep I say go in with him !!! High value toys as well,but I bet if you went in with him he'd follow..Munster is a hoot, showing Dunder how to swim LOL


----------

